# THE CURE



## GarlicCure

The truth is this sickness is caused by parasite infection and you need to clean your intestine and kill the bugs that ruin your life. I am a terrible writer but I really wanted to share this with all those who suffer from this condition so that they can get their life back and stop being humiliated.

Garlic enemas with bottled clean water (not tap water!) 4 times a day or more will get your health back and you will see the results as soon as you start doing this regimen. Peel and crush one entire garlic and put it in a one liter bottled water you can additionally include 5 drops of tea tree oil. You can increase or decrease the amount of garlic according to your sensibility. Use vaseline before doing an enema so that you will not irritate your anus. You need to do this for a month in order to make sure that you are free from infection. Examine your stool because you will see the bugs. After two weeks of cleansing you will be symptom free and the symptoms will decrease with each day that you put effort into eradicating the parasites.

Garlic is very potent and works better than antibiotics or anything else that a doctor can prescribe you. Testing for parasites is practically useless because the probability is extremely low for the test examiner to detect it in your stool. You can easily find information online on how to perform an enema. It is essential that you keep the liquid inside your bowels from 5 to 15 minutes at least for the enema to be effective.

The feeling of anxiety is a consequence of the humiliation that you have to live with because of the symptoms of this infection. I believe that the presence of this parasite has an influence on the nervous system. Once you are infection free you will have no reason to fear being in public!

Additional things that you can do to help the process of healing:

-drink licorice root tea

-drink wormwood tea

-drink chamomile flower tea (optional)

-eat grapefruit to boost your immune system

-decrease your amount of sugar, carbohydrate and processed food intake.

-sleep at least 8 hours everyday (the first week try to rest and sleep more if you can)

-exercise (if you can)

-BELIEVE THAT YOU WILL HEAL!!!


----------



## Phoenix1001

Hello, 
Thanks very much for your input but can you explain your symptoms and other ailments? 
A lot of people on here have a constant odor while others only experience it at certain times during the day/week. There's not always one solution to the problem so I would appreciate it if you could expand a bit more of your back story how long you had symptoms ect...
Also is it just the garlic water that's supposed to go in or do you crush it a lot so it goes up the A-hole too?
Thanks mate.
Phenoix


----------



## GarlicCure

Hello Phoenix1001,

I had the leaky gas symptom for more than 4 years and I suffered from chronic constipation during this time. I experienced constant odor and when I was better I leaked gas only at certain times. I could smell the odor very rarely but people around me often signaled it. I felt bloated and sick after every meal but certain food made me feel even more sick like coffee, beans, fermented food, fruits and the list goes on.... I couldn't digest food properly and my body was intolerant to anything that I ate as if I had food allergies. I consumed alot of sugar and processed food in my diet and I know from the research I have made that bacteria and parasites feed on sugar, so I created an ideal environment for the parasites to colonize my digestive system. I could feel when I was leaking gas by the sensation that I had from my anus and I felt heat or a burning sensation and also moist like most people who suffer from this condition described on the forum.

I do believe there is only one solution to this problem because the problem is caused by parasites and you simply cannot have a "new age/lalaland/la vie en rose" perspective when you are dealing with parasites! You have to be objective! You have to get rid of them or they will get rid of you!

The enema solution should only consist of the garlic water but if you get smashed garlic in you it will be no problem cause you will eventually take it out. It is best to keep the garlic in the water for a couple of hours before doing an enema.

Additionaly, I was cured by yakult probiotic for a short period of two months but then I got sick again..


----------



## Phoenix1001

Okay cheers GC, 
I've been thinking about enemas for a while now so may just have to get involved!
I'm taking other stuff for parasites and hope it helps me out.
I wasn't trying to put down your advice but as you can imagine a lot of people have posted what they thought was the cure and it failed for a few members on the forum. 
Do you mind me asking how long you've been 100% cured?


----------



## Common Response

Hi GC.

It's great to share success stories, and your remedy will probably help many.

I suspect that each of us will suffer from different causes for our FBO/IBS.

Your remedy appears to align with rectal bacteria/parasite infestation.

I have a couple of questions?

Enemas reach the rectum area.

The average large intestine is about 5 feet long & the average small intestine is about 22 feet long.

How does the garlic enema defeat parasites located higher up in the large intestine and in the small intestine?

How will it cure those who have damaged digestive system diagonsed fructose & lactose intolerance/malabsoprtion which is higher up in the digestive system?

A large part of FBO and poor stool formation is due to the waste product of undesirable bacteria which has colonized the small/large intestines and colon.

This colonization feeds on large amounts of sugars and other food which has failed to be absorbed higher up the digestive tract.

In healthy subjects, most sugars and othe foods are digested and absorbed leaving largely waste product ending up in the large intestine.

Many with a compromised digestive system will end up with considerable amounts of undigested/unabsorbed sugars/foods continuing down the system which become a food source for bacteria.

How far up the intestinal tract will an enema reach?

A large number of those who suffer from IBS/FBO will probably have had atlest one colonoscopy.

Why wouldn't such procedures reveal parasitic infestation?



GarlicCure said:


> Hello Phoenix1001,
> 
> I had the leaky gas symptom for more than 4 years and I suffered from chronic constipation during this time. I experienced constant odor and when I was better I leaked gas only at certain times. I could smell the odor very rarely but people around me often signaled it. I felt bloated and sick after every meal but certain food made me feel even more sick like coffee, beans, fermented food, fruits and the list goes on.... I couldn't digest food properly and my body was intolerant to anything that I ate as if I had food allergies. I consumed alot of sugar and processed food in my diet and I know from the research I have made that bacteria and parasites feed on sugar, so I created an ideal environment for the parasites to colonize my digestive system. I could feel when I was leaking gas by the sensation that I had from my anus and I felt heat or a burning sensation and also moist like most people who suffer from this condition described on the forum.
> 
> I do believe there is only one solution to this problem because the problem is caused by parasites and you simply cannot have a "new age/lalaland/la vie en rose" perspective when you are dealing with parasites! You have to be objective! You have to get rid of them or they will get rid of you!
> 
> The enema solution should only consist of the garlic water but if you get smashed garlic in you it will be no problem cause you will eventually take it out. It is best to keep the garlic in the water for a couple of hours before doing an enema.
> 
> Additionaly, I was cured by yakult probiotic for a short period of two months but then I got sick again..


----------



## GarlicCure

Phoenix1001 said:


> Okay cheers GC,
> I've been thinking about enemas for a while now so may just have to get involved!
> I'm taking other stuff for parasites and hope it helps me out.
> I wasn't trying to put down your advice but as you can imagine a lot of people have posted what they thought was the cure and it failed for a few members on the forum.
> Do you mind me asking how long you've been 100% cured?


No symptoms for three months now..


----------



## GarlicCure

Hello Common Response,

*-"How does the garlic enema defeat parasites located higher up in the large intestine and in the small intestine?" *

-Once you start doing garlic enemas you will notice that the compounds in garlic like allicin spread extremely fast in the body such that you even get garlic taste in your mouth. Moreover, I have said in one of my previous posts that it is crucial to keep the garlic water inside of your intestines for at least 5 to 15 minutes for it to be effective. This is important because the garlic water will circulate in your intestines during that time (same principle as taking a suppository). Additionally, you should lie down during that period of time in a position favorable for the water to reach deep inside of your intestines.

*-"How will it cure those who have damaged digestive system diagonsed fructose & lactose intolerance/malabsoprtion which is higher up in the digestive system?" *

*-It will cure the symptoms associated with the parasite and not the other problems if they are not related to the parasite. In other words, If the lactose & fructose intolerance or the malabsorption is due to the presence of the parasite then you will also be cured from this problem. My food intolerance has disappeared and now I can eat anything without feeling sick because of it. I do believe that the parasite is the agent that causes these reactions to food unless for people who had food intolerance since their infancy. However, the presence of the parasite and the symptoms it has generated have been damaging to the digestive system so we all need to help our bowels repair itself for a certain period of time after the parasite has left. So eventually there are two steps to follow: first get rid of the parasite and then repair the damage that it has caused.*

*-"*Many with a compromised digestive system will end up with considerable amounts of undigested/unabsorbed sugars/foods continuing down the system which become a food source for bacteria.
How far up the intestinal tract will an enema reach?"

-This is why even a pure water enema is extremely helpful because people who have this problem need to make sure that their is no waste left in their system. I do believe that an enema reaches pretty far up and if you perform a couple of enemas one after the other you will take out of your system first the older waste and then the more recent ones. You will even take out what you have very recently digested. You can actually notice that the waste that comes from the small intestines has a different texture (softer/mushy) and shape (thinner) so the proof of how far the enema reaches your intestines is in observing your stool.

-"A large number of those who suffer from IBS/FBO will probably have had atlest one colonoscopy.
Why wouldn't such procedures reveal parasitic infestation?"

-I cannot give you a definite answer for this (maybe the doctors greed for money has blinded their vision->you can even read on wikipedia that colonoscopy has become a lucrative business and that they perform multiple colonoscopies on older people who actually don't need it).. I had a colonoscopy and the doctor detected H. Pylori by doing a biopsy and it is today known that H. Pylori is the cause of reflux and gastritis and can lead to cancer if not treated (before doctors told their patients it was caused by stress just like IBS->IBS is a fictional sickness created by the doctors who are too stupid/ignorant to deal with problems that they have not seen as a case study). But I wasn't having reflux symptoms and I was given an antibiotic for it and later had a breath test (balloon test) to confirm that it was gone. You may wonder why I am insulting the competence of doctors...It's because I have seen all kinds of "specialists" in order to get rid of this problem and the only conclusion I came to realize is that those who cannot recognize and surpass their ignorance are doomed to stay stupid (a genius is a person who knows how stupid he is and can do something about it)-> and this is exactly what doctors are->they are stupid because they never question themselves (researchers do not belong to this category). What I found tragically amusing is how one specialist in one field totally contradicted another in another field (huge problem! they have no global understanding of how things work anymore. They are blinded by their specialization). The only doctor that I found brilliant is an infectious disease "specialist" who admitted that all the tests for detecting parasites are useless, that they have a database to check the latest studies but most of them do not bother checking things for themselves (and that they don't have the means to do it for most of them), that 99.9% of the population is infected by at least some type of parasite/fungus and that they simply accept the status quo dictated by institutions with notoriety.


----------



## GarlicCure

In France we have frozen peeled garlic and this is what I used for my enemas (very fresh and works great!). If you can find the equivalent in your country it will make it so much easier for you to prepare the enema solution.

http://www.picard.fr/Modules/LaBoutique/les_condiments_et_herbes_aromatiques185/Produits/ail_coupe1195.html


----------



## hadenuff29

Garlic Cure,

Good work mate. I reckon Candida/bacteria/parasites all exist together. I think if you have one you have the others too. It's likely you have got on top of all of them and now they aren't fermenting your foods. If I was you I'd also start doing Probiotic injections in your anus. Just mix some probiotic powder with 20 or 30mls of clean water and inject in anus and hold it in overnight if possible. Just a question, did the garlic make your regular bod odour smell bad at first, then slowly diminish after a few weeks? I think whe your body is super clean, garlic isnt actually that smelly on the body. Do you agree?

From my experiences, I'd also stay very diligent with our eating as this problem will rear its head again if you relax for a few months until the normal flora has taken a stranglehold in the digestive tract. Never forget how you got here in the first place (bad diet, acidity, constipation) The garlic would have totally cleaned your blood as well and detoxed the liver. You could also consider a coffee enema to purge the liver of any other toxin and crap that might be stored in there.

Cheers

Jordan


----------



## Common Response

pengu said:


> Injecting probiotics into your butt I can't tell of you're serious with these suggestions


Hi P.

One of the biggest issues with probiotics taken orally is that they must pass through a very toxic environment.

Many probiotics are meant to be coated for protection, but the reality is that much of it is killed off by the hydrochloric acid in the stomach as well as other parts of the digestive tract.

A number of years ago when I experimented with colonic irrigation, the attendant would complete the wash with a final irrigation of water containing probiotics.

Probiotics introduced through the rectum are far more likely to take a hold as they don't have to endure the deadly environment found higher up the tract.


----------



## hadenuff29

Pengu my brother, expand your mind and your anus







You'd be suprised at what you can acheive. Probiotics won't do jack with all the acidity and bad bacteria like CR stated. And the Coffee enemas really do open the bile ducts and release toxins and old bile from the liver.


----------



## westr

hadenuff29 said:


> Pengu my brother, expand your mind and your anus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be suprised at what you can acheive. Probiotics won't do jack with all the acidity and bad bacteria like CR stated. And the Coffee enemas really do open the bile ducts and release toxins and old bile from the liver.


probiotics help me a lot, 40 billion acidophilus a day reduces my stink by 95%.


----------



## hadenuff29

HAHA Anything's fair game, but i draw the line at Weetbix or poached eggs. Anyone for a cappucino?

And Westr, Spot on, that's the answer, keep going, with the correct bacteria there will not be a problem..try fermented probiotic foods too..


----------



## Common Response

hadenuff29 said:


> HAHA Anything's fair game, but i draw the line at Weetbix or poached eggs.* Anyone for a cappucino?*


What about us lactose intolerant sufferers?


----------



## GarlicCure

For those who want to avoid the smell of garlic you can do the same regimen by replacing garlic with apple cider vinegar! I now realize that apple cider vinegar is actually more potent than garlic because the parasites can become immune to garlic after some time.


----------



## GarlicCure

If you are looking for an enema pump here is a way of getting one.. There is this enema solution called "normacol" which is sold in pharmacies in Europe. It comes with its own pump and costs something like 3 dollars.

https://www.pharma-gdd.com/files/boutique/produits/3550-normacol-enema-adulte.jpg


----------



## GarlicCure

pengu said:


> LMAO
> 
> I can't stop laughing
> 
> I've put vitamin E, Biotin, GSE, glutamine, and god knows what else up my butt
> 
> a little breakfast food couldn't hurt


You need to put up there only the things that can definitely kill parasites!


----------



## GarlicCure

westr said:


> probiotics help me a lot, 40 billion acidophilus a day reduces my stink by 95%.


You first need to cleanse your colon and then strengthen your system with probiotics. Probiotics cannot fix the problem in the long run and serve only as a temporary relief.


----------



## hadenuff29

Hey Garlic Cure,

Yep It is a numbe of things that need to be done together. Agreed. Stengthen immune system, kill bad bacteria/candida/parasites, clean bowels and severe constipation, prepopulate good bacteria

You do realise that you have cleaned your blood with that garlic too hey? IMO that is the reason the LG has dissapeared. Garlic not only kills any baddies in the guts but abosrbs straight into the blood stream and will clean it, especially after doing it for a whole month 4 x times daily..

The bacteria/candida/parasites start in the guts and ferment your foods, but it is the waste from this that builds up of toxic smelling gases in the bloodstream.. Do a Live Blood Analysis and get the naturopath to have a very god look around to see what the blood looks like.

What parasites have you seen btw?

cheers

Jordan


----------



## Phoenix1001

I'm pretty sure you dilute the ACV first unless you're a fucking masochist! 
You even need to be careful with the garlic but it does help get rid of candida/parasites. 
I've just started this whole enema thing, God the things we do to get rid of this!!!


----------



## hadenuff29

Phoenix1001 said:


> I'm pretty sure you dilute the ACV first unless you're a fucking masochist!
> You even need to be careful with the garlic but it does help get rid of candida/parasites.
> I've just started this whole enema thing, God the things we do to get rid of this!!!


 Go a ACV, Coffee and Garlic mlikshake enema Pengu


----------



## GarlicCure

pengu said:


> ..wouldnt that burn the mucosal layers up there> if it's horrible for your lips and burns your throat i cant imagine the effect it would have on your anus


You need to dilute acv with clean bottled water just as Phoenix1001 said! ACV should be 1/4 of your 1.5 liter water bottle.


----------



## GarlicCure

hadenuff29 said:


> Hey Garlic Cure,
> 
> Yep It is a numbe of things that need to be done together. Agreed. Stengthen immune system, kill bad bacteria/candida/parasites, clean bowels and severe constipation, prepopulate good bacteria
> 
> You do realise that you have cleaned your blood with that garlic too hey? IMO that is the reason the LG has dissapeared. Garlic not only kills any baddies in the guts but abosrbs straight into the blood stream and will clean it, especially after doing it for a whole month 4 x times daily..
> 
> The bacteria/candida/parasites start in the guts and ferment your foods, but it is the waste from this that builds up of toxic smelling gases in the bloodstream.. Do a Live Blood Analysis and get the naturopath to have a very god look around to see what the blood looks like.
> 
> What parasites have you seen btw?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jordan


I'm glad to learn that garlic also cleans the blood! I think the LG is directly related to the parasites. I have seen a lot of different types but I cannot Identify them except for the huge taenias which are very easily recognizable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taenia_(genus)


----------



## westr

i just did one, i feel so calm. not felt this calm in a long time. there was nothing out of the ordinary in what came out that was atring me in the face. there were things that could have been parasites but they could hae just been random little blac spots. there might have also been small strands with hooks at the end but they were too thin to seperate and examine. if i werent looking for hooks or little black things i wouldnt have noticed.

definitely warm the water up if you do it. i did it the same load in 2 halves, the 2nd time was cooler and wasnt able to hold it.


----------



## Common Response

Hey W.

To give it a good shake (go), I'd recommend doing a number of these enemas.

If it does work, several cleanses should give you a better chance.

Also, the colonic irrigation place I used to visit, would do a final cleanse of warm water with a "probiotic" dissolved in it.

The theory being, the probiotics have a greater chance of colonizing this area as they don't have to pass through the harsh environment of the stomach and duodenum.

I don't know whether pharmacies sell a preparation better suited to this kind of delivery.

For example I'd use a probiotic which doesn't have the enteric (protective) coating.



westr said:


> i just did one, i feel so calm. not felt this calm in a long time. there was nothing out of the ordinary in what came out that was atring me in the face. there were things that could have been parasites but they could hae just been random little blac spots. there might have also been small strands with hooks at the end but they were too thin to seperate and examine. if i werent looking for hooks or little black things i wouldnt have noticed.
> 
> definitely warm the water up if you do it. i did it the same load in 2 halves, the 2nd time was cooler and wasnt able to hold it.


----------



## westr

pengu said:


> How long did u hold it for?


i held one in for 15 minutes or so last night, i did it properly. i cant seem to get much in there though. i was well happy this morning, was skipping down the stairs at work, actually said good morning to people. i dont have the permanent reek of poo but i did get the occasional whiff of LG at around midday (I'm doing one enema per evening). ordinarily i will be surrounded by a cloud of sulphur just after lunch which isnt happening.

wish i had a microsope so i could put one of these hard little black things under it to see what exactly it is. i think its wishful thinking that theyre any kind of parasite.

also last night i lubricated my anal canal and could have sworn i felt something like jelly, like my rectum had collapsed a little and was seeping down. would explain a lot.

pengu. when you did an enema, would it stop your stink for a day, a few hours or at all?


----------



## westr

didnt the enema empty your bowels completely? if you get watery poo after perhaps that implies your colon has poor motility or block or something. or (what i think is happening) it travels to a pocket in the rectum just above the puborectalis and stays there until its forced out by a movement above it.


----------



## GarlicCure

I now believe the source of the problem is candida.

"Top 10 Foods That Will Fight Your Candida": http://www.thecandidadiet.com/candida-fighting-foods.htm

"Cancer and the Candida Epidemic. Fight the Parasite.":


----------



## GarlicCure

Certain probiotics can help the body get rid of the candida but it is absolutely necessary to stop consuming sugar in its every form.

-Bacillus Subtilis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacillus_subtilis

-Saccharomyces Boulardii: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharomyces_boulardii


----------



## GarlicCure

*Saccharomyces Boulardii: *Reflor, Repoflor, Florastor, DiarSafe, Magicflora, UltraLevure, Perenterol, Enterol, Pediarol and Biolatte Boulardii

http://www.google.fr/search?q=Florastor&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44442042,d.d2k&biw=1280&bih=647&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=fr&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=90lYUYz-DPHb7Abu_YBg

http://www.google.fr/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=ULTRA-LEVURE®&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=fr&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=VEpYUY29I8qLhQfewICwCg&biw=1280&bih=647&sei=VkpYUZ6oJMOrhAePrYDQDQ


----------



## GarlicCure

*Bacillus Subtilis*

Bio-Kult: http://www.bio-kult.com/about-bio-kult/319/bio-kult

Natto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nattō


----------



## Intothewild

Ok ill bite..."I now believe the source of the problem is candida" is a direct quote from you. Where do you get that from then?

Where's your proof to back that up at all? I know for a fact candida is a real thing with people genuinely suffering from it.

Though having posted on many Candida and Leaky Gut forums asking for assistance and asking if they indeed did suffer from a Fecal Odor......Well, all of the replies were.....eh no.

Most had no clue what i was talking about and a few got it mixed up with excessive gas production.

Moral of the story, there's no evidence to suggest that candida and leaky gut causes leaky gas/fecal body odor. If there was the very least we would have is a lot of people with candida complaining of it, of which there is none.


----------



## GarlicCure

Intothewild,

I get it from personal experience.. I know my LG was candida related. I have a lab test that said I had candida for which I was given "triflucan". The antibiotic didn't work and I still have it. It didn't work probably because the candida is not only in my gut but also in my blood. I am going to get tested again and this time I am being helped by a doctor who is a researcher in the field of pathology.

"I know for a fact candida is a real thing with people genuinely suffering from it."

What are you trying to imply? that people who suffer from LG are not genuine?

"Most had no clue what i was talking about and a few got it mixed up with excessive gas production."

Maybe you need to get seriously informed on the subject matter of candida. First, you need to differentiate candida in its yeast form from candida which has become a pathogen (filamentous form). You also need to differentiate between candida that lives in everyone's gut from systemic candida (candida in the bloodstream).

Candida species (straight from wikipedia):

_C. albicans_
_C. ascalaphidarum_
_C. amphixiae_
_C. antarctica_
_C. argentea_
_C. atlantica_
_C. atmosphaerica_
_C. blattae_
_C. carpophila_
_C. carvajalis_[1]
_C. cerambycidarum_
_C. chauliodes_
_C. corydali_
_C. dosseyi_
_C. dubliniensis_
_C. ergatensis_
_C. fructus_
_C. glabrata_
_C. fermentati_
_C. guilliermondii_
_C. haemulonii_
_C. insectamens_
_C. insectorum_
_C. intermedia_
_C. jeffresii_
_C. kefyr_
_C. krusei_
_C. lusitaniae_
_C. lyxosophila_
_C. maltosa_
_C. marina_
_C. membranifaciens_
_C. milleri_
_C. oleophila_
_C. oregonensis_
_C. parapsilosis_
_C. quercitrusa_
_C. rugosa_
_C. sake_
_C. shehatea_
_C. temnochilae_
_C. tenuis_
_C. theae_[2]
_C. tropicalis_
_C. tsuchiyae_
_C. sinolaborantium_
_C. sojae_
_C. subhashii_
_C. viswanathii_
_C. utilis_

I don't believe you have seriously inquired on the possibilities of a connection between LG and systemic candidiasis and you have to be seriously closed minded to be in such an attitude of denial.


----------



## GarlicCure

Intothewild,

"Moral of the story, there's no evidence to suggest that candida and leaky gut causes leaky gas/fecal body odor. If there was the very least we would have is a lot of people with candida complaining of it, of which there is none."

There is no evidence to suggest that candida and leaky gut do not cause LG! Again there are many people suffering from yeast infection which is totally different from people who have pathogenic candida which has caused leaky gut syndrome and their bloodstream is infested with candida (systemic candiasis). As I have mentioned above there are many candida species which makes the possibility of at least one of them being related to LG pretty high.


----------



## GarlicCure

For those who are wondering how can one know if they have systemic candida.. you have to get a complete blood count.

here is a website on candida tests: http://www.beatcandidayeastinfections.com/candida-yeast-tests.htm


----------



## Intothewild

"I get it from personal experience.. I know my LG was candida related. I have a lab test that said I had candida for which I was given "triflucan". The antibiotic didn't work and I still have it. It didn't work probably because the candida is not only in my gut but also in my blood. I am going to get tested again and this time I am being helped by a doctor who is a researcher in the field of pathology."

-- Well i've been tested for Candida by blood, urine and stool all coming back negative and i suffer from LG. Now you very well might have been tested for Candida and it came back positive, but wheres your link to LG from candida come from?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I know for a fact candida is a real thing with people genuinely suffering from it." - ME

"What are you trying to imply? that people who suffer from LG are not genuine?" - YOU

-- Where'd you get that from? What i said is that i know Candida is a real illness and people are suffering from it. I didnt mention LG or anything in that sentence, so get your reading glasses on, or at least keep up, you just come off as stupid.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Maybe you need to get seriously informed on the subject matter of candida. First, you need to differentiate candida in its yeast form from candida which has become a pathogen (filamentous form). You also need to differentiate between candida that lives in everyone's gut from systemic candida (candida in the bloodstream)."

-- I dont need to get seriously informed. There might be millions of strains of Candida, the fact of the matter is that no one has proved Candida has any connection to LG or Fecal Body Odor. There's whole forums dedicated to Candida and Leaky Gut with thousands apon thousands of posts. None of which, mention LG or Fecail Body Odor. The only type of odor that is mentioned at all is a Stale odor. I have been tested for Candida and tests came back negative, so again, where's your facts?.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I don't believe you have seriously inquired on the possibilities of a connection between LG and systemic candidiasis and you have to be seriously closed minded to be in such an attitude of denial."

-- What connection? You didnt post a connection. Where is the Connection? Pah, denial, you should try looking in the mirror.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Moral of the story, there's no evidence to suggest that candida and leaky gut causes leaky gas/fecal body odor. If there was the very least we would have is a lot of people with candida complaining of it, of which there is none." -- ME

There is no evidence to suggest that candida and leaky gut do not cause LG! Again there are many people suffering from yeast infection which is totally different from people who have pathogenic candida which has caused leaky gut syndrome and their bloodstream is infested with candida (systemic candiasis). As I have mentioned above there are many candida species which makes the possibility of at least one of them being related to LG pretty high. -- YOU

-- The first sentence of that is one of the most idiotic replies i think i've ever read. Thats all that needs to be said here cos the rest is just gibber gabber.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now again let me reiterate, i believe Candida is a real thing not just a fabricated disease but i DO NOT believe it has anything to do with Leaky Gas or Fecal Body Odor. I've done the diets, when through months of misery and not a thing changed. You seem to have went from Parasites to Candida pretty fast but let me tell you something, your years behind the rest of us. Lots of people tried those diets years ago and it didnt do a thing for them. Your just regurgitating old nonsense and trying to turn it from shit to gold because you believe it. Post some evidence that backs you up then. Go on some evidence that says your on the right track and its Candida that is causing your LG. Oh and i mean some serious evidence not a load of nonsense like what you just posted.

I await your reply


----------



## GarlicCure

Intothewild,

I have suffered from LG for more than 6 years and during this entire time I have tirelessly tried to understand the cause by doing my own research and by consulting doctors. The fact that I have posted on this forum this year does not imply that I am years behind anyone else.

Candida is a parasite: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/parasite.

"Lots of people tried those diets years ago and it didnt do a thing for them."

Dieting is not sufficient to beat systemic candidiasis but is a necessary step amongst many others.

The fact that I have cured myself with a substance that fights pathogens (allicin) is proof that I am on the right track.

I am not going to waste my time furthermore arguing with you.


----------



## Intothewild

(Again posts not a shread of evidence, instead posts a link with "parasite" in a dictionary search engine which oddly doesn't seem to mean what he is relating *Candida is a Parasite*)

I think ill end it here right enough, its not worth my time arguing with someone who seems to be one step above a monkey and is trying to come off as smart.

Ill leave you with this - 




au revoir.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

GarlicCure said:


> Certain probiotics can help the body get rid of the candida but it is absolutely necessary to stop consuming sugar in its every form.


Some people say this but then others say they cured candida on the 80/10/10rv diet which is 90% fruit.

I've also been thinking that our IBS symptoms could be from parasites. Current medical knowledge and tests for parasites seems extremely insufficient.


----------



## thickthighs1

I would love to try this,but im on coumadin(blood thinner) and cant put garlic in my enemas for 5 minutes.Cant drink the licorice either..but I wonder if I could do a licorice enema?Since i give myself enemas everyday anyway..want to try to try some different things


----------



## oceanblue141

GarlicCure, I would like to try Garlic Enema.

Is 4 times with 1 garlic clove per day is as effective as 2 times with 2 garlic cloves?

At what times Enema is preferred? (After food or after evacuation? any particular time?)

Can you give me the link for how to do Enema you followed?

Please help me with more instructions. I am sick with my life.


----------



## oceanblue141

westr said:


> i just did one, i feel so calm. not felt this calm in a long time. there was nothing out of the ordinary in what came out that was atring me in the face. there were things that could have been parasites but they could hae just been random little blac spots. there might have also been small strands with hooks at the end but they were too thin to seperate and examine. if i werent looking for hooks or little black things i wouldnt have noticed.
> 
> definitely warm the water up if you do it. i did it the same load in 2 halves, the 2nd time was cooler and wasnt able to hold it.


@Westr Are you still doing Enema's? Did it help you?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

> Hi Maximilian!
> 
> I read your input on parasites. What do you mean when you say that testing for parasites seems deficient? I think I have some kind of parasite since I've seen a parasite thingy in my stool which I sent in for analysis and they said it was nothing even though I'm 100 sure it actually was something, and done another two stool analysis with negative results.
> 
> Could you explain further why you think testing is deficient?
> 
> Thank you!


I mean that they don't have good tests for checking for parasites. And it's better to talk about this on the thread rather than in PMs so everyone can see.

One example is that I eliminated a tapeworm in my bowel movement and I've recently lost ~25lbs which is congruent with an active tapeworm infection. They have done stool sample tests for tapeworm eggs but those would only come back positive if the tapeworm was constantly laying eggs(which they don't, they can live in your small intestine without any signs of their presence for ~15 years.

They did a colonoscopy which only looks in the large intestine. To look in the small intestine they must use a more recent technology which isn't available in the US yet. It's a camera in a pill that you swallow and they watch your intestines and it goes through.

There are blood tests for tissue invasive species but they're not especially accurate because your body can produce the same response towards a different parasite.

I've heard of the tissue invasive species making it to the brain, being mistaken for a tumor and causing seizures.

===================================================

Also, @GarlicCure how much garlic are you putting in each enema?


----------



## oceanblue141

What happened to Garlic Cure? Did Garlic enemas stop working?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

oceanblue141 said:


> What happened to Garlic Cure? Did Garlic enemas stop working?


His mom caught him injecting garlic water up his ass and took his computer away.


----------



## westr

oceanblue141 said:


> @Westr Are you still doing Enema's? Did it help you?


hard to say if it helped as i try lots of things all the time. all i do now is not go mental with what i eat, correct my posture and have 40 billion acidophilus per day. seems to keep everything at bay.


----------



## carl100

westr said:


> hard to say if it helped as i try lots of things all the time. all i do now is not go mental with what i eat, correct my posture and have 40 billion acidophilus per day. seems to keep everything at bay.


Do you still get any feeling you are releasing gas or any heat around your arse?


----------



## westr

carl100 said:


> Do you still get any feeling you are releasing gas or any heat around your arse?


never had feelings of releasing gas, never had feelings of heat except for this one time.



pengu said:


> what do you think of the theory that lg could be a form of TMAU2. makes sense sometimes.


could be, could be anything. the fact that pro biotics help so much for me does seem to suggest the problem is with bacteria.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

pengu said:


> im taking oil of oregano, ACV, and betaine HCL and im not getting anything. wtf


none of those are probiotics...


----------



## westr

pengu said:


> makes it less likelly we have the same condition. I get inflammation down there all the time and the sensations several times a week.
> 
> im taking oil of oregano, ACV, and betaine HCL and im not getting anything. wtf


after a shower i do get the feeling like im holding a towel in there, kind of a wedgie sensation, and it has felt thick and tingly on occaision. its only until i give myself a digital exam that i can feel something wrong like a very marginal internal prolapse, as if the tubing were collapsing a little. but nothing on the scale of what you and others report. it is always massively itchy though, and it gets inflamed after i itch, bleeds too. the pro biotic helps with that a lot though, its weird. in fact wiping with wet wipes helps too, as if if i dont get squeaky clean then radioactive shit will seep down a little and infect the skin.

i think what is helping me is the pro biotics are crowding out everything else, if i were to just take acv and stuff it would only kill off some of the problem bacteria, i think they need to be starved on a grand scale. you should order some of my probiotic to see if it helps.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

pengu said:


> this $$$$$$ing guy...


What? Someone says how probiotics are helping them, then you reply to him saying how you take oil, vinegar, and a stomach acid booster; none of which are what he was talking about...


----------



## carl100

westr said:


> after a shower i do get the feeling like im holding a towel in there, kind of a wedgie sensation, and it has felt thick and tingly on occaision. its only until i give myself a digital exam that i can feel something wrong like a very marginal internal prolapse, as if the tubing were collapsing a little. but nothing on the scale of what you and others report. it is always massively itchy though, and it gets inflamed after i itch, bleeds too. the pro biotic helps with that a lot though, its weird. in fact wiping with wet wipes helps too, as if if i dont get squeaky clean then radioactive ###### will seep down a little and infect the skin.
> 
> i think what is helping me is the pro biotics are crowding out everything else, if i were to just take acv and stuff it would only kill off some of the problem bacteria, i think they need to be starved on a grand scale. you should order some of my probiotic to see if it helps.


I've been taking this probiotic for about nearly 2 weeks now, 2 a day for about a week and a half and at present Im not seeing any improvement. Im still ofcourse going to stick with this for hopefully 2 or 3 months if possible. The problem is I need this to stop or get better now as every day at work is soo hard and Im getting close to quitting which I cant afford to. Ive only had this condition start a month ago from being totally normal to this horrendous situation which is turned my work and social life upside down! I have been keeping to a strict FODMAP diet for nearly a month mixed in with a low sulphur diet. I have eliminated gluten, wheat and dairy and basically living on a diet of chicken breast and tomatoes, makeral with gluten, dairy, wheat free bread and lactose free butter. For breakfast I eat gluten, dairy, wheat free bran flakes with lactose free milk and thats all I eat.

The hot heat sensation just wont go away in my arse and I can only try to keep positive but its very depressing thinking this may not go away!


----------



## MaximilianKohler

What? You're eating gluten? Like gluten supplements? Usually people try to avoid gluten but you're eating it on purpose?

Try eating monomeals of only meat, fruit, or green vegetables. It seems to work for me. Also when I tried only eating white rice, meat, and leafy greens with some salt that worked as well.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

lmao


----------



## MaximilianKohler

LOL wtf


----------



## westr

carl100 said:


> I've been taking this probiotic for about nearly 2 weeks now, 2 a day for about a week and a half and at present Im not seeing any improvement. Im still ofcourse going to stick with this for hopefully 2 or 3 months if possible. The problem is I need this to stop or get better now as every day at work is soo hard and Im getting close to quitting which I cant afford to. Ive only had this condition start a month ago from being totally normal to this horrendous situation which is turned my work and social life upside down! I have been keeping to a strict FODMAP diet for nearly a month mixed in with a low sulphur diet. I have eliminated gluten, wheat and dairy and basically living on a diet of chicken breast and tomatoes, makeral with gluten, dairy, wheat free bread and lactose free butter. For breakfast I eat gluten, dairy, wheat free bran flakes with lactose free milk and thats all I eat.
> 
> The hot heat sensation just wont go away in my arse and I can only try to keep positive but its very depressing thinking this may not go away!


is it the extra strength 20 billion acidophilus from holland and barret youre taking? thats what i use. try hippopressive abdominal exercises and being obessive about your posture.


----------



## carl100

MaximilianKohler said:


> What? You're eating gluten? Like gluten supplements? Usually people try to avoid gluten but you're eating it on purpose?
> 
> Try eating monomeals of only meat, fruit, or green vegetables. It seems to work for me. Also when I tried only eating white rice, meat, and leafy greens with some salt that worked as well.


No Im eating gluten free,dairy free,wheat free bread and bran flakes. Its mental to think I may not be able to eat a pizza, chinese, Indian, choclate again!! I seriously wanna beakdown at mo, I love food and I could eat anything before but now Im scared of eating anything incase it worsens the smell! I mean Id love to see how a famous chef could handle this like Gordon Ramsay, his life is food and something like that would be a bulldozer to him. Im so spiralling down its untrue!


----------



## carl100

westr said:


> is it the extra strength 20 billion acidophilus from holland and barret youre taking? thats what i use. try hippopressive abdominal exercises and being obessive about your posture.


Yeh its that product. Im not sure my posture is doing anything as when I sit straight at work if anything it can make me feel the gas heat a bit more. Ive not tried those abdominal excercises as Im unsure about trying things like that at the moment, Im just concentrating on diet and doing excercise. I will try it if those natural things dont help. I can feel bubbles of gas in my underwear trying to escape and it seems to have got worse. Somehow I got to keep positive.


----------



## westr

i had the pizza feeling too. it took me 2 months of hard dieting to see results and a year to get a near 100% fix. i honestly thought it would be forever but it got gradually better. i didnt start off on the extra strength stuff, i used the weaker stuff for a few months, got some ok results, switched to the extra strength and got very good results. when i addressed posture thats what gave me near 100% fix.


----------



## carl100

westr said:


> i had the pizza feeling too. it took me 2 months of hard dieting to see results and a year to get a near 100% fix. i honestly thought it would be forever but it got gradually better. i didnt start off on the extra strength stuff, i used the weaker stuff for a few months, got some ok results, switched to the extra strength and got very good results. when i addressed posture thats what gave me near 100% fix.


I think the difference is though you say you dont have the excessive heat in you arse, whereas I feel gas coming out all the time especially as or straight after I eat something. I have to go through a whole day of work not eating anything as the stale gas will come out more. Ive been on a strict fodmap diet for about a month now and the gas has got slightly worse. Im very conscious of keeping away from any foods with high sulphur as Im sure that will make me smell much worse and then I would most probably have to leave work.


----------



## westr

its hard to remember it all coz there was so much going on. although i never felt anything, at certain points it was definitely gas. i mean since my trouble started i would go all day at work with no gas movements, i doubt thats normal.

my diet was just a bit of rice in the evening with chicken, lemon, ginger, red pepper, and during the day and for breakfast i just had mackeral. did that for 2 months and it eventually helped. it was along with the fodmap and candida diet. i do feel irritation and burning but my pro biotics keep that at bay. if i go a few days without taking them i can get bleeding there it gets so bad.

as for prolaps, not after a bm but sometimes after sitting down i can feel something like a flannel in my ass, i think its the anal canal protuding a bit. and giving myself an digital exam i can feel things all collapsed a bit, i swear the walls of the rectum and all squashed up.

and oh yeh, loads of wetness, none anymore. i used to get loads about 15 minutes after walking, very mucousy. i would also get a sweat patch about 3 inches below my belly button at the same time. thats the weirdest thing about all this.

our thing makes no sense, best thing to do is carry on as you are, never cheat, try everything, and get shreddies filtering underwear, they work for about 4 hours.


----------



## westr

pengu said:


> Me too brah. It feels all wrinkly in my canal and when I poop I feel like some poop gets stuck in the wrinkles.


its blatantly that, i remember back in th bad days i would sit down at my computer in my room and within an hour or so i would smell the stale smell. i think it gets caught in there and when it does no muscle workout can remove it.

however im not feeling the squashed up feeling as bad as i used to, it may be the posture or the hyppopressive abdominal exercises.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Have you guys tried enemas to get rid of the excess poop you feel gets left behind? It shouldn't be too complicated to do a purely water enema after a BM. You could use the hose from a shower head extension.


----------



## ahelpinghand

bump up


----------

